# ps3 wont connect to network



## luke3019090 (Sep 19, 2007)

I am not able to connect to the playstation network on the ps3 i have virgin wireless broadband but everytime i try to connect it says that the ip address is succsesfull but it cannot connect also it says (DNS error) please help


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Can you browse the internet on it though?


----------



## luke3019090 (Sep 19, 2007)

Jack.Sparrow said:


> Can you browse the internet on it though?


no it just will not connect to the internet at all.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Did it ever connect to the internet, or is this a recent discovery?


----------



## luke3019090 (Sep 19, 2007)

Jack.Sparrow said:


> Did it ever connect to the internet, or is this a recent discovery?


No it has never conncted to the internet thank you for replying to both my queries i am very gratefull


----------



## Van Hel Singh (Jul 24, 2006)

Try resetting your router


----------



## Bizdaddy (Dec 5, 2007)

I have the same problem. I can connect to the internet though but not PSN. I've put my router in dmz mode with a static IP set on my PS3 but that didn't work. I've reset the router restored my PS3's default settings, forwarded the ports necessary but can't get on PSN wirelessly. I connected it directly and it worked fine.


----------



## Dabog083 (Oct 26, 2007)

You might be better off getting an internet cable if possible. Connect it directly to your ps3, and you shouldn't have any problem connecting to the PSN. If anything, you might even get better online speeds with this setup.


----------



## Van Hel Singh (Jul 24, 2006)

the only thing i can think of is that the ISP is blocking PSN, if not that then it must be your router.


----------



## dojharris (Jul 27, 2006)

I am on a wired connection and i was having trouble untill i setup my ps3 maunal an static ip and forwarded ports 
Port numbers you need for routers > http://portforward.com/routers.htm
You can get your DNS numbers by clicking run > type cmd click ok and then type ipconfig /all and hit enter on you PC
This should help > http://community.eu.playstation.com/showthread.php?t=70768


----------



## tadukas4 (May 22, 2009)

i have an ethernet cable and i can't connect what do i need plz help (ps3)


----------

